# Lautsprecher?



## Hagi (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi all

ich hab mal so ein Lautsprecher-Tutorial gesehen weiss aber nicht mehr wo.

Weiss jemand wo es ein Tutorial gibt um einen Lautsprecher (z. B. für einen Radio o. ä.) zu erstellen? 

oder weiss grad jemand aus dem kopf wie das geht?

Wär ganz cool wenn des jemand wüsste 


Hagi


----------



## flip (23. Dezember 2001)

vielleicht hast du das gemeint:
http://www.eyesondesign.net/pshop/speaker1/speaker1.htm
wenn nicht das tut ist auch gut.
gr33tings flip


----------



## Hagi (23. Dezember 2001)

*YO THX*

JO genau thx thx thx thx 

Hagi


----------



## Kimble (23. Dezember 2001)

das Tut hab ich auch noch bei http://www.gfx4all.de gesehen!
die sinn aber grad 'en dabei Redesign zu machen.


----------

